# German Fair food



## comissaryqueen

Our Renaissance Fest. is opening a new Beer Garden this season and I plan on serving light German favorites like brauts&kraut ,pretzels, mustard pickles etc.And of course beer. Does anyone have any other favorites they would recommend? Grilled items will work best and side dishes. Thanks.


----------



## fat n happy

snittzle on a stick? hee hee   ok no ........uuuuuuuuu candied cabbage. its good if you want a recipie.let me look at some books here ....k..........f n h


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Potatoes with cabbage and a light mustard sauce!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Also, dumplings with chicken & broth, made with German seasoning.
I sooooooooooo love it!


----------



## comissaryqueen

Thanks for your suggestions. Anyone else?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

How about turkey legs / meat with gravy? OR creamy schnitzel? I made something like this 3 weeks ago and it was GREAT!!!!!

Creamy Schnitzel


Ingredients: 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
400g/13oz  pork chops 
20g / ½ oz  shortening 
   pepper, salt 
   ground red pepper 
50g / 1 ½ oz  diced smoked ham 
50g / 1 ½ oz  cooked ham 
1  onion 
20g / ½ oz  butter, unsalted 
200g / 7 oz  heavy cream 
1 tsp  instant broth 
125g/4oz  Rice 

Serves 3 - 784 cal per serving
Prep-time: 15 min. - Total-time: 60 min. 
  .  Set the oven temperature to 170° C / 340° F. Heat the shortening in a pan and first fry the schnitzels on high heat on both sides, then turn back the temperature and continue to fry for about 5 minutes. Season with pepper, salt and ground red pepper. Place the schnitzels in a casserole. Heat butter in a small pan and fry the diced smoked ham and cooked ham. Spread this mixture over the schnitzels. Season the cream with the instant broth and pour over the schnitzels. Bake in a moderate oven for about 60 minutes or until the meat is done. Serve with rice and a mixed salad. 

I'll try to think of more.


----------



## Essie

We attend Milwaukee, Wisconsin's German Fest yearly and they serve grilled chicken, potato pancakes with applesauce, fresh and smoked brats, German potato salad as well as many other foods.


----------



## Raine

We need to get together one day for lunch. I work up your way. I'll bring you a sample jar of our mustard relish. It would be dyamite on those brats.


----------



## Bangbang

German Chicken and Dumplings rock. My wife makes these really heavy ones that are a meal in themselves. We fight over them.


----------



## SeleneSue

Please, please, don't go the way of other "Renaissance" festivals by serving modern food with "Ye Olde" names.  There are plenty of yummy treats which are appropriate to the time and place.

OK, maybe I have an axe to grind.  Once upon a time, I was at the Renaissance Pleasure Faire in Agoura, California, a paying customer in a pretty good costume.  I was approached by two women in better costumes who had a lot of unsolicited criticism of the shape of my hat and the trim on my skirt.  All this in front of the Beef Teriyaki on a Stick and Churros stands.  Well, so much for the veracity of the Authenticity Police!

Here is a German cookbook from the year 1533, translated into English.  Use goodies from here!

http://www.daviddfriedman.com/Medieval/Cookbooks/Sabrina_Welserin.html


----------



## Psiguyy

How about potato salad?


----------



## wasabi woman

here is something I like to make when we're having brats & kraut

German Applesauce

4 large apples, peeled, cored and cut into pieces
2 tablespoons butter
2 tablespoons dark rye bread crumbs
½ cup white wine
¼ cup seedless white raisins, chopped
Ground cinnamon
1 teaspoon grated lemon peel
About 1 tablespoon sugar 

In a saucepan, sautee the apple pieces in the butter until they are soft. Remove them and fry the bread crumbs in the butter that remains. Return the apples to the pan, add the wine, raisins and a pinch of cinnamon, and bring the sauce to a boil with the lemon peel and sugar to taste.
(If the sauce is too thick, dilute it with a little white wine.) 

Makes about 3 cups 

*since you have so many people to serve, maybe you could buy cinnamon applesauce and jazz it up with the other ingredients so you could call it German Applesauce.


Good Luck!


----------



## jpmcgrew

Dont forget apfel strudel


----------



## velochic

*We're in Octoberfest Country*

These are the things we eat regularly at our local Beer Garden:

Radishes, plain, but prettily cut on a plate

Roti Chicken  (VERY popular here... you won't find a beer garden that doesn't have roti chicken)

Pork ribs with barbecue sauce

Obazda (sp?) which is a cheese dip for Bretzen (pretzels) that is heavy on the gorgonzola cheese

Brezen (pretzels) of course

Leberkasen semmel - rolls with cheese and meat in the middle... this is a particular favorite of Bavarians, here in Munich.

Doner kebap - lots of Turks here, so you see Turkish Doner everywhere.  It's a German staple these days.

French fries.  EVERYTHING comes with fries here.

Various salads.

I want to mention that sauerkraut here is NOTHING, and I mean NOTHING like the crap they try to pass as sauerkraut in the US.  I hated the stuff before we moved here. Sauerkraut here tastes nothing like what is sold in the US.  It's delicious here.  If you're going to eat it, make it from scratch.

Mustard:  Weisswurst is served with the sweet mustard and it's pretty typical to eat this sweet mustard with most things, although a spicy mustard is often served with various foods.  I'd offer both.  Also, I've never seen ANYONE eat pretzels with mustard here.  That seems to be an American affectation.  Maybe in northern Germany, but not here in Bavaria.  Pretzels often are sold with melted cheese and or meats on them, but never mustard.

Good luck with your faire!  Is it an SCA faire?


----------



## jpmcgrew

velochic is right the saurekraut is so much different in germany I ate tons of it there, its not as sour and a little bit sweet.You can kinda fake it by rinsing saurekraut really well.Cook with a little sweet white wine and maybe a tiny bit of sugar.Also they usually eat their fries with mayonaise instead of ketchup.


----------



## Claire

Commissary queen.  Implies we may have a common background.  When I was a kid, there was an ox on a spit, pretzels, and lots of beer.  Doubt the ox is a possiblity, but with lots of beer no one will notice anything else!


----------



## beerco

*Re: We're in Octoberfest Country*



			
				velochic said:
			
		

> These are the things we eat regularly at our local Beer Garden:



You forgot the Steckerlfisch!

I lived outside of Stuttgart for almost a year back in 2002.  German festival food was awesome.

In Stuttart and the surounding areas, some other stuff you could find was Flamkuechen (Kind of like a French thin pizza with a sour cream based sauce) and of course maultouchen - swabian ravioli.


----------



## aruzinsky

My German grandmother used to make this cake that sort of resembled a rectangular pizza with sliced plum wedges for topping.  Sometimes peaches or apricots replaced the plums.

There are a bunch of unique German cookies, but most are for Christmas.  Lebkuchen is always popular.


----------



## Konditor

This triple-themed salad is the customary side dish to most dinners in small regional restaurants & inns throughout Germany:

*Potato Salad*
2 lbs small red potatoes
4 fl. oz. cider vinegar
4 tsp sugar
2 tsp prepared brown mustard
1 tsp celery seeds
1 tsp salt

*Cucumber Salad*
2 large (about 2 lbs) cucumber
2 tsp salt
2 fl. oz. cider vinegar
4 Tbsp sugar
¼ cup EACH snipped fresh dill & thinly sliced green onion

*Beet Salad*
2 16-oz. jars sliced beets
2 fl. oz. cider vinegar
2 Tbsp sugar
½ tsp salt
¼ tsp allspice

Boston lettuce leaves

Several hours before serving, prepare salads:  Scrub & quarter potatoes; cook in gently boiling water until tender; drain, being careful not to break potatoes.

Meanwhile, in bowl, combine vinegar, sugar, mustard, celery seeds, and salt.  Add potatoes; toss well to combine.  Cover salad & refrigerate until just before serving time.

Peel & thinly slice cucumbers.  In colander placed on rimmed platter, toss slices with salt; set aside 10 minutes.

Drain sliced beets, reserving ½ cup liquid.  Cut each beet slice into 4 triangular pieces.  In saucepan, heat reserved liquid, vinegar, sugar, salt, and spice to boiling.  Add beets & cook over medium heat, stirring occasionally, until most of liquid has evaporated and beets are glazed – 8-10 minutes.  Spoon beets into a bowl; cover and refrigerate until just before serving time.

In bowl, combine vinegar, sugar, and dill.  Add well-drained cucumbers & green onion; toss together.  Cover salad & refrigerate until just before serving time.

Assembly:  Arrange lettuce on side of plates; divide each salad among the plates, place on lettuce.


----------



## buckytom

how about roast pork loins with slices of baked marinated apples?


----------



## luvs

you're making me HUNGRY! i'm 1/2 German. did anyone mention sauerbrauten?


----------



## Lifter

Could you get some curriwurst in there?

Lifter


----------



## Catseye

aruzinsky said:
			
		

> My German grandmother used to make this cake that sort of resembled a rectangular pizza with sliced plum wedges for topping.  Sometimes peaches or apricots replaced the plums.



Kuchen!  I grew up in Germany (Air Force brat), and I had German step-grandparents.  My grandmother also made kuchen with plums, but also with apples or gooseberries.  They were unbelievably delicious, especially with whipped cream.  In those days the cream was heavy and thick and made up into whipped cream that was sold in paper cones from a dispenser -- the kind you see today dispensing milkshakes.  It made you moan, it was so good.  You didn't actually want to adulterate it with food.

What I remember from the German fairs I attended was bratwurst that they gave you with a broetchen and a dollop of hot mustard.  The air was redolent with smoke from the bratwurst grills.  I miss broetchen the most, but I'd give a lot to eat German bratwurst again.  American bratwurst is unrecognizable to me.  Nasty stuff.  They also sold what they called Schaschlik.  I was too young to know what it was, but it was heavenly.  I've tried duplicating it since, with no luck.  I suspect it may have been lamb.  It was also grilled, chunks of very tender meat on a stick, with a unique flavor.  FAB-ulous.  I can close my eyes and taste it ...

You might think about elephant ears, too.  I believe they are also called palmentiers ... ?  Made with thin ropes of puff pastry and lightly glazed.  A big deal when I was there.  

Good luck!  It sounds like a perfectly wonderful idea.  


Cats


----------



## Claire

Don't have a recipe to share, but can't resist because I'm an Air Force Brat who grew up partially in Germany with an 'adopted' Oma and Opa.  Small world.


----------



## Catseye

Claire said:
			
		

> Don't have a recipe to share, but can't resist because I'm an Air Force Brat who grew up partially in Germany with an 'adopted' Oma and Opa.  Small world.



Isn't it, though?  Claire, did you go to the fairs?  Do you remember an item called Schlaschlik, by any chance?   I've given up, but for years I tried to duplicate it.  What is referred to Shaschlik that I've been able to find here bears no resemblance.


----------



## madb

Hi Catseye,

your recipe is actually called Schaschlik (with 'sch').
It's not really german but it's popular in
fast-food places. 
I don't have a recipe at hand, all I found on german
cooking-forums was made with so called 
schaschlik-sauce you can buy everywhere over here.

The meat on a stick is (called Schaschlik-Spiesse or Grill-Spiesse):
Lean Pork or Lean beef you can also use lamb 
Bacon slices
Paprika slices
Onion slices 
Just put everything on a stick. Be sure to put bacon next to the
beef so it doesn't get too drie.
Put it in oven about 30min. 
Sometimes we marinate(right word?) with some ketchup, garlic,
oil (just like spare-ribs).

There is also another Schaschlik in a pot where the meat
is cooked in Schaschlik-Sauce. It is basically brown gravy with some
ketchup(or tomatos), paprika, pickles and onions added. 

If you need any real german recipes let me know...

Greetings from germany(stuttgart)

madb
(please excuse the spelling/language, my english is getting worse everyday).


----------



## Catseye

madb said:
			
		

> It's not really german but it's popular in
> fast-food places. I don't have a recipe at hand, all I found on german
> cooking-forums was made with so called
> schaschlik-sauce you can buy everywhere over here.



Yeah, if memory serves the Schlaschlik I ate had a sorta Middle Eastern feel to it.  But I was 9 years old, what did I know?

Do you know a website that might sell that Schlaschlik sauce?  Or can you provide me the German word for it, then I can search it myself.

Thanks so much for your information, madb.  And your English was fine.


----------



## Ishbel

Shashlik is a dish of Moghul or Persian origins.  It then filtered to India and Pakistan and throughout Persia and the middle east - as far as Turkey and Greece.

Most of the above countries claim it for themselves - truth is, no-one is sure WHERE it originated  8) 

Here's an award-winning chicken shashlik recipe from Bradford, the curry capital of the UK!
http://www.thisisbradford.co.uk/bradford__district/curry_guide/winner-recipe.html


----------



## Catseye

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Shashlik is a dish of Moghul or Persian origins.  It then filtered to India and Pakistan and throughout Persia and the middle east - as far as Turkey and Greece. Most of the above countries claim it for themselves - truth is, no-one is sure WHERE it originated



If I remember correctly, there were a lot of Turks living in the area, so that would make perfect sense, Ishbel.  

Neither your nor Madb's recipe quite fits with what I remember.  There was definitely no tomato.  I just did a search for "shashlik" in Google, and actually, the following treatment feels the most familiar.  (Grilling a must, preferably with a lot of smoke.)  The Russian version appears to be the one that uses tomato.  


Shashlik

5 tb olive oil
1/2    lemon; juice of
1-2    cloves garlic; crushed
2 lbs boned leg of lamb; cut into large cubes
1    salt and cayenne pepper

Mix the oil, lemon juice and crushed garlic together to make a marinade.
Stir in the meat, cover and chill in the refrigerator for 4-6 hours, turning
it over occasionally.

Thread the meat onto skewers and grill for 8-10 minutes, turning the skewers from time to time to brown the kebabs on all sides.

An extra 5 minutes cooking time may be needed if cooking on charcoal,
depending on the heat of the coals.

Brush the kebabs with the marinade occasionally while cooking.


Thanks, Ishbel!

Season and serve immediately.


----------



## madb

Catseye said:
			
		

> Shashlik
> 
> 5 tb olive oil
> 1/2    lemon; juice of
> 1-2    cloves garlic; crushed
> 2 lbs boned leg of lamb; cut into large cubes
> 1    salt and cayenne pepper



That's not referred to as Schaschlik normally.
It's just a "Grillspiess" ("grill - stick"). 
You can put anything on that stick you want and have
a nice BBQ. 
Schaschlik would be: 
- meat
- Onion
- paprika
- bacon

The marinade you described is also used very often 
for BBQs (on "Grillspiesse" or on spare-ribs). It's
rather mediterranien kitchen, not german. 

I like to add some fresh spices to that :
some fresh rosemary and thyme.
Also some fresh ginger cut very small. 
You should also never crush garlic, just cut
it into really thin slices. 
Don't use too much cayenne, it's going to burn.

Best dip for the above would be a greek Tzatziki.
I think thats common in the US (?). 

For the Schaschlik-Sauce:
It's simply spiced ketchup with onions, paprika, pickles and tomato
chunks. 
The german name is: "Schaschlik Sauce" (same in english).
There's even one made by Heinz. I don't know whether it's
sold in the US. 


Greetings 
madB


----------



## Kabana&Cheese

I have also heard of Monster Ears I think?

We are able to buy in our town in Australia sauerkraut that is imported from Austria I think, it is very nice. It comes in a bag, maybe you can buy Seeberger sauerkraut somewhere?


----------



## KAYLINDA

Is German Apple Cake really "German?"


----------



## VIDEODROME

Au Gratin Potatos are good.


----------



## Floridagirl

Hi Kaylinda

well I think every country has it's own way to make apple cake, and for sure there are a lot of ways to make apple cake in Germany. Every region has it's own tradition. But Applecake is one of the Germans favorite cakes.

If you like I can post recipes for apple cake they are handed down from my mom and my grandma and they are definately authentic German recipes  

Iris


----------



## Floridagirl

I'm able to buy imported Sauerkraut from Germany at my local Publix Store in Orlando. It's in a glass jar and the brand is Gundelsheimer. It's authentic German Kraut.


----------



## Constance

*Apfelpfannkuchen*

These don't necessarily go with beer, but I'll bet they'd be very popular:

Apfelpfannkuchen 
Authentic German Apple pancakes

4 servings
40 minutes 20 mins prep

2/3 cup flour, unbleached,unsifted
2 teaspoons sugar 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
4 large eggs , beaten
1/2 cup milk 	
2 cups apples, peeled and sliced
3/4 cup butter 
2 tablespoons sugar 
1/4 teaspoon cinnamon 

   1. Sift together the flour, sugar, and the salt.
   2. Beat eggs and milk together.
   3. Gradually add flour mixture; beat until smooth.
   4. Saute apples in 1/4 c of butter until tender.
   5. Mix sugar and the cinnamon together.
   6. Toss with apples.
   7. Melt 2 T butter in a deep frypan.
   8. Pour in the batter to a depth of about 1/4-inch.
   9. When set, place 1/4 of the apples on top; cover with more batter.
  10. Fry pancake until lightly browned on both sides.
  11. Keep warm.
  12. Repeat the procedure 3 times, until all batter and apples are used.
  13. Serve immediately.


----------



## cara

*schneller Apelkuchen*

(fast Applecake)
I will try to translate................ 

1 3/4 cups cream
200g sugar
1 tablespoon vanilla extract
1/4 teespoon grated lemon peel

whip until it ist half hard (?) 


blend in 5 medium egg  

add 
400g flour 
2 teaspoons baking powder

spoon the batter on a deep baking tray and spread
ca 850g- 1000g peeled grated apples on it.

bake at 400°F for 15min at the bottom of the oven.

meanwhile stirr together and cook
100g butter
100g sugar
4 tablespoons milk
add
60g slivered almonds

cool down and disperse on the precooked cake

bake again for 15 min in the middle o the oven

enjoy  


I think my translation sounds horrible, but I hope, you understand.............


Original:


> SCHNELLER APFELKUCHEN
> 
> 2 Becher Sahne (=400 g) mit 200 g Zucker,  1 P. Vanillezucker  und etwas abgerieb. Zitronenschale halb   steifschlagen.
> 
> 5 mittelgroße Eier nach und nach unterrühren.
> 
> 400 g Mehl  und 1 P. Backpulver  unterheben.
> 
> Gesamten Teig  in eine gefettete Saftpfanne  (=tiefes eckiges Backblech) geben.
> 
> Ca. 850 - 1000 g geschälte und grob geschnipselte Äpfel  darauf verteilen.
> 
> 15 Minuten bei 200 Grad C  auf unterster Schiene backen.
> 
> Inzwischen  100 g Butter,  100 g Zucker und 4 Essl. Milch  aufkochen  und 60 g gehobelte Mandeln zufügen und noch kurz mitköcheln..
> 
> Masse leicht abkühlen lassen und lose  mit Löffel  auf dem vorgebackenen Kuchen verteilen.
> 
> Nochmals 15 Minuten bei 200 Grad C backen,  jetzt auf mittlerer Schiene.


----------



## SilvrBck

SeleneSue said:
			
		

> Here is a German cookbook from the year 1533, translated into English. Use goodies from here!
> 
> http://www.daviddfriedman.com/Medieval/Cookbooks/Sabrina_Welserin.html


 
Yum!  Looks like there's a fantastic lung pudding recipe in there.     What people used to eat out of necessity...  Crazy.


----------



## urmaniac13

Floridagirl said:
			
		

> Hi Kaylinda
> 
> well I think every country has it's own way to make apple cake, and for sure there are a lot of ways to make apple cake in Germany. Every region has it's own tradition. But Applecake is one of the Germans favorite cakes.
> 
> If you like I can post recipes for apple cake they are handed down from my mom and my grandma and they are definately authentic German recipes
> 
> Iris


 
Ciao Iris, I have noticed you have excellent knowledge in German Cuisine.  One of my favourite German food is "Stollen", wonderfully sinful christmas cake, but I haven't found a valid recipe for it... I know it is a little early for the season but if you have one can you introduce it to us?  Mmm, mmm, mmm, I am sure it will make many members here happy!!
Licia


----------



## Floridagirl

Hi Licia,

oh yes I do have Stollen recipes    I'd love to poste them, they are family recipes. Stollen is also one of my favorite christmas cakes. 
I'll translate and post them on the weekend.

Iris


----------



## urmaniac13

*DANKE!!*

Ja, ja, ja!! I look forward to it!! My mouth is already watering at the thought!! Have a lovely weekend!!


----------



## Dove

My husband's niece and her husband have a German Restuarent and Delli in Black Mountain North Carolina. ( very close to Ashville N,C,) REAL German food..he was born in Munich (sp?) They do import their food from Germany. 
Kitchenelf has eaten there.
Marge


----------



## Dove

*"If you would make good liverwurst"  *


*This will never taste the same again....sigh..*


----------



## Floridagirl

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> *DANKE!!*
> 
> Ja, ja, ja!! I look forward to it!! My mouth is already watering at the thought!! Have a lovely weekend!!


 
Hi Licia,

I posted the Christstollen recipe today in a separate thread here in the ethnic forum  

Iris


----------



## urmaniac13

Jajaja, I saw it!!  I was not on this forum yesterday and look what I missed!!  Well Christmas is still a few month away so no hurry I guess, but I don't think we can wait that long to try this!!  Thanks so much Iris!!


----------



## cara

you shoul bake it now and hide it at a secret place so at christmas the stollen will be unbelievable... DON'T EAT!!   
Stollen tastes better when its older...


----------



## urmaniac13

Hide it for 3 months?  And it gets better?  whoa....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  but I am not sure if it is possible as long as I KNOW that it is there!!


----------



## Floridagirl

Licia,

Cara is right that the Stollen gets better the longer it has time to develop all the flavors.
And you can keep it wrapped in plastic foil up to 10 weeks. (store it in a coll place but not in the refridgerator) ( it has to be a stollen like this, with lots of butter in it etc., in Germany we call it "heavy"; then you can keep it that long!) Best time to start baking your Christstollen would be end of november, beginning of december, so that is enough time 'til christmas. But if you like to eat your first piece of Stollen at 1. Advent you definately should start earlier ;-)))))))))

Iris


----------



## urmaniac13

Wow, incredible!!  I would have thought 10 week old cake would only be good as a replacement for a brick!!  Well right now it is still too hot in Rome but when it starts getting cooler I will give it a go!!  While my stollen is maturing I guess I will have to distract myself with some peanut butter cookies!!


----------



## cara

anybody in the stollen work yet? ;o)


----------



## Alfredo deLorenzo

*Schashlick*

I was in Bavaria for 3 years in the Air Force and the schalashlick I had in most parts of Bavaria (even in Amsterdam) was made with liver and small onions skewered, broiled and swimming in a rich curry-tomato sauce. I don't have a recipe but use  about a cup of catchup with a Tablespoon of curry added - it comes close to what I had eaten in Germany. I'm sure their sauce had more ingredients.


----------



## CraigC

Almost 10 years. That has to be a record. Welcome to DC.


----------



## Mad Cook

comissaryqueen said:


> Our Renaissance Fest. is opening a new Beer Garden this season and I plan on serving light German favorites like brauts&kraut ,pretzels, mustard pickles etc.And of course beer. Does anyone have any other favorites they would recommend? Grilled items will work best and side dishes. Thanks.


I know this was a long time ago but here's my two penn'orth.

Not exactly German but Wiener schnitzel and my childhood/teenage and beyond Austrian friend's mother's potato salad with a vinaigrette-type dressing rather than a mayo one. It was divine. I never asked her for the recipe and try as I might I can't replicate it. And the Backhendel we used to have at Heurigen in Grinzing - Mmmm!

Desserts? I have a recipe for  Sachertorte that is as close as you can get to the version served in Demel on the Kohlmarkt in Vienna. Oddly enough it's in a Marks & Spencer cookery book! It doesn't claim to be the original recipe but I think it's as good as it gets. And qwetschenkuchen(spelling?) - yum!


----------



## Mad Cook

Oops, sorry - Zwetschgenkuchen!


----------



## CrazyCatLady

SeleneSue said:


> Please, please, don't go the way of other "Renaissance" festivals by serving modern food with "Ye Olde" names.  There are plenty of yummy treats which are appropriate to the time and place.
> 
> OK, maybe I have an axe to grind.  Once upon a time, I was at the Renaissance Pleasure Faire in Agoura, California, a paying customer in a pretty good costume.  I was approached by two women in better costumes who had a lot of unsolicited criticism of the shape of my hat and the trim on my skirt.  All this in front of the Beef Teriyaki on a Stick and Churros stands.  Well, so much for the veracity of the Authenticity Police!
> 
> Here is a German cookbook from the year 1533, translated into English.  Use goodies from here!
> 
> Sabrina_Welserin.html



You know what? My hubby and I thoroughly enjoyed that old cookbook you posted! He pulled up an extra chair to the desk and we sat right here reading that and talking about it for nearly an HOUR! 

Thank you sooooooo much, SeleneSue! 

Dang, I should have joined here when Cat first told me about it! *Kicks self*

Sorry, I'm off-topic. 

I went to a bunch of Renaissance Faires in Germany when I was stationed there, and I did love the chickens on the spits! And a fine roasted bratwurst was another favorite....oooooo, yummy, with hot, spicy mustard.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Whatever you decide, you really gotta deep fry it or it's Un American.


----------

